# DreamChii Blankii headin to Canada (LS)!



## pigeonsheep

here you go my LS  the blanket u ordered. it came out a tad smaller than what you wanted but still cute and soft as ever! (26 x 22) :scratch:

do u like the font? im in love with it!








cute gingerbread men cant wait to say hi to Bella!








i wanted to be on this blanket ever since mommy was playin wif it! - KC









i hope you like it! i know Bella will! :love5:


----------



## kellyb

That is gorgeous. I hope Bella enjoys it!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Absolutely beautiful!! I'm sure Bella will love it!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Thanks guys!!!  these blankets always comes out so purdi


----------



## Aquarius

It's gorgeous, turned out really nice - lucky Bella!! 
and a free sesame street gingerman youtube - lol


----------



## ~LS~

Yay! You did such a beautiful job, thank you. :love2: I love the colors I picked too,
looks so good. Don't worry about size, no biggie, after all it's for a tiny mouse, lol.

I really love it Paris, thank you so much. Now I can't wait to see the sexy mailman!


----------



## ~LS~

Aquarius said:


> It's gorgeous, turned out really nice - lucky Bella!!
> and a free sesame street gingerman youtube - lol



How lucky am I, eh Jane?! 

I'm going to blast this video all day long...and dance! :foxes_207:


----------



## Zorana1125

Love that blanket Pidge! So cute!!! Does KC come with it?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

Zorana1125 said:


> Love that blanket Pidge! So cute!!! Does KC come with it??


It's my second. Last year Chanel got one, she looooves it, and still uses it.
These wash well. I asked for Bella's to be small so I could use it in her carrier,
so munchkin could be toasty in winter.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Aquarius said:


> It's gorgeous, turned out really nice - lucky Bella!!
> and a free sesame street gingerman youtube - lol


yay thanks! lmaooooo!!! i thought that vid went along well with the blanket! hahaha~~



~LS~ said:


> Yay! You did such a beautiful job, thank you. :love2: I love the colors I picked too,
> looks so good. Don't worry about size, no biggie, after all it's for a tiny mouse, lol.
> 
> I really love it Paris, thank you so much. Now I can't wait to see the sexy mailman!


ah yay! im so glad u like it!  hehehe she is a tiny one huh! rofl!~ i know ur eager to see him!



~LS~ said:


> How lucky am I, eh Jane?!
> 
> I'm going to blast this video all day long...and dance! :foxes_207:


hahaha! its an awesome song, i love cookie monster!



Zorana1125 said:


> Love that blanket Pidge! So cute!!! Does KC come with it??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


thanks zorana! hehehe no but her scent does! LS wanted it LOL 



~LS~ said:


> It's my second. Last year Chanel got one, she looooves it, and still uses it.
> These wash well. I asked for Bella's to be small so I could use it in her carrier,
> so munchkin could be toasty in winter.


im so happy that shes still usin it and yes they are a breeze to wash! even with the embroidery on it! ^^ awww she will be toasty! i had to pry KC off of it as she kept wantin to play with the "fringes" lmao!


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Zorana1125 said:


> Love that blanket Pidge! So cute!!! Does KC come with it??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'll buy one if KC comes with it!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol u dork :lol:


----------



## Mrs.J.

Oh how I love this!
I'm going to make our babies each plain square beds, I love this fabric!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Haha dog sold separately? I really need to get one of these one day. Maybe Odie needs one for her car seat!


----------



## ~LS~

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha dog sold separately? I really need to get one of these one day. Maybe Odie needs one for her car seat!



You know, I'm not a huge fan of fleece, but this blanket is just awesome.
Chanel's still looks new after a year...or has it been longer? 
All of my pups are using Chanel's blanket, even hubby uses
it sometimes, lol. Paris Hilton(aka Pige), makes it well, the
knots do not come undone, I've washed Chanel's blankie
oh so many times, and I always inspect it afterwards and
am always pleasantly surprised that it turns out fine. 

It's good stuff. 






Hey Paris, you sent it today right? Did they give you an estimate on 
how long it should be? I'm excited to get it, in case you can't tell, lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mrs.J. said:


> Oh how I love this!
> I'm going to make our babies each plain square beds, I love this fabric!


LOL! thats great! hehehe. hope they come out good!



KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha dog sold separately? I really need to get one of these one day. Maybe Odie needs one for her car seat!


lmao! kc is not for sale! unless u want a pic of her hehehe  lol hey im ready when u are! 



~LS~ said:


> You know, I'm not a huge fan of fleece, but this blanket is just awesome.
> Chanel's still looks new after a year...or has it been longer?
> All of my pups are using Chanel's blanket, even hubby uses
> it sometimes, lol. Paris Hilton(aka Pige), makes it well, the
> knots do not come undone, I've washed Chanel's blankie
> oh so many times, and I always inspect it afterwards and
> am always pleasantly surprised that it turns out fine.
> 
> It's good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Paris, you sent it today right? Did they give you an estimate on
> how long it should be? I'm excited to get it, in case you can't tell, lol.


aw thank u ls! i think tis been a year? lol i dont remember. i might to look back at the old entries unless they dont go that far back -.-;; the bf didnt have time to fill out the papers at the post office today  so hes gonna try tomaro! i know ur excited! its worth the wait i hope!  boy are the post offices packed though LOL


----------



## ~LS~

It's ok, don't stress about it, it's definitely worth the wait.


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> It's ok, don't stress about it, it's definitely worth the wait.


thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki

I really love the embroidery!! And the chosen fabric! I just love all your stuff... Lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol thank u Jessica. There's sooooooo many cute fleece fabrics out there too! Also I have over 1000 embroidery graphics and a good amount of fonts


----------



## whipandchi

I love that fabric - it's a very cute blanket


----------



## pigeonsheep

whipandchi said:


> I love that fabric - it's a very cute blanket


thanks!  hehe! :glasses7:


----------



## ~LS~

I just came by to look at it again. :cloud9:


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> I just came by to look at it again. :cloud9:


:tongue9::brushteeth::bootyshake:


----------



## ~LS~

pigeonsheep said:


> :tongue9::brushteeth::bootyshake:




I am not yet fluent in "smiley talk". Translation please...


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> I am not yet fluent in "smiley talk". Translation please...


sillyface...i need to brush my teeth~ and shake my booty! :toothy10:


----------



## ~LS~

:scratch:


----------



## quinnandleah

If only I could sneak to LS' and steal the pretty blanket


----------



## kittybandit

Such cute blankets. I bet theyre time consuming ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

Hey Pige, how are you? 
Can you please tell me if you shipped my blanket yet?

thanks :love2:


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> :scratch:


ROFL! 



quinnandleah said:


> If only I could sneak to LS' and steal the pretty blanket


lmaoooo!!! i can always make more~~~ diff. material tho lol



kittybandit said:


> Such cute blankets. I bet theyre time consuming ^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


thank u! and yes they are, esp the knottin lol



~LS~ said:


> Hey Pige, how are you?
> Can you please tell me if you shipped my blanket yet?
> 
> thanks :love2:


im hopin for it to go out today...holidays took a toll on the gettin there on time. and when the bf did get there....they didnt have the forms....since its an asian community there i could see why durin the holidays -.- i'll let u know again today after i bug him about it LOL
as for the how are u part...im fluffin tired! i wrote why on my "spay pics" thread


----------



## ~LS~

Paris, I'm dying here, can't wait for it to arrive so Bella could snuggle in it and I 
could take a billion and two pictures for you!  I checked the tracking number,
it says it's in Jamaica!  LOL I'm tired so at first I thought...Jamaica?! :scratch: 
Then the blonde moment passed, a light bulb went up and I realized, ... it's Jamaica NY! :usa2: 



bahahaha :shock:


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> Paris, I'm dying here, can't wait for it to arrive so Bella could snuggle in it and I
> could take a billion and two pictures for you!  I checked the tracking number,
> it says it's in Jamaica!  LOL I'm tired so at first I thought...Jamaica?! :scratch:
> Then the blonde moment passed, a light bulb went up and I realized, ... it's Jamaica NY! :usa2:
> 
> 
> 
> bahahaha :shock:


hahaha!!! LMAO. u know a couple years ago i wasnt too knowlegable about the parts of NY...and whenever people told me they were goin to jamaica...i thought the same as you :lol:! hehehe yay i hope it moves on out of the area soon ! cant wait for pics either!


----------



## ~LS~

Glad you got a laugh out of my silliness, lol.


----------

